# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  KC Seiryuu - Konishi Tosai Kohaku & Sanke 2016

## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Sehubungan dengan diadakannya KC Senang2 Jilid 4 dan juga untuk meningkatkan kembali aktifitas di forum Koi'S, maka Seiryuu akan kembali mengadakan Lelang KC di Forum Koi'S. Jenis yang dilombakan adalah Kohaku dan Sanke dari Konishi Koi Farm. 

Beberapa contoh Kohaku dan Sanke ternakan Konishi Koi Farm yang berprestasi pada Koi Show terakhir:
*
Konishi Kohaku 63cm
Best In Size A - 65 bu (10th KOI's Festival 2016)*


*
Konishi Sanke 60cm
Best In Size Gosanke - 60bu (Hiroshima Nogyosai 2015)*



*Total Peserta KC adalah 16 ekor yg terdiri dari 8 Ekor Kohaku dan 8 Ekor Sanke. Semua Kohaku dan Sanke ini merupakan Tosai kelahiran 2015 dari Konishi Koi Farm yang kami impor pada bulan April 2016:*


































*Video Ikan2 di Atas:
*
*<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/ZBewpenMR-g" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/k0AfixZ5rUY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Harga Awal Lelang: Rp 1.500.000,- / Ekor

Kelipatan: Rp 100.000,- 

Waktu Awal Lelang: Lelang dimulai sejak posting ini muncul di forum Koi's.

Waktu Akhir Lelang: Senin, 31 Mei 2016, Pukul 21:00 atau Jam 9 Malam (Waktu Server Forum KOI's)

Waktu akhir kami sesuaikan dengan hari terakhir pendaftaran KC Senang2 ke 4, dengan harapan ikan yang dimenangkan di bawah Rp 5.000.000,- masih bisa didaftarkan pada KC Senang2 (Group A). 
*
*Injury Time / Perpanjangan Waktu: Waktu akan  diperpanjang 5 menit untuk semua ikan bila ada bid masuk pada 5 menit  terakhir sebelum lelang berakhir. Contoh: Bila ada bid yang masuk pada  kurun waktu 20:56-21:00, maka lelang untuk semua ekor ikan diperpanjang  sampai pukul 21:05, dan seterusnya. 

Perihal Masa KC & Penjurian:

*KC akan berlangsung kurang lebih 1 tahun dan berakhir di Bulan Mei 2017 setelah penjurian KC Senang2 dan Koi'S Festival berikutnya.Penjurian  akan dilakukan melalui foto dan video seperti event2 KC sebelumnya yang  kami adakan bila kebanyakan peserta berhalangan hadir untuk membawa ikan  ke tempat yang ditentukan. 

*Hadiah untuk Juara:
*
*Juara 1*: Uang Tunai senilai *5%* atau Voucher Belanja di Seiryuu Koi senilai *7,5%* dari *Total Hasil Net Penjualan.*

*Juara 2*: Uang Tunai senilai *3%* atau Voucher Belanja di Seiryuu Koi Senilai *5%* dari *Total Hasil Net Penjualan.*

*Juara 3*: 10 Kg Pakan Konishi atau 15 Kg Pakan Kokusai pilihan anda

*Tambahan Lucky Draw*:

*
*Bila Total Penjualan mencapai angka 50 Juta Rupiah, maka kami akan memberikan tambahan undian Lucky Draw: 1 Buah Tiket Pesawat ke Jepang untuk mengunjungi Konishi Koi Farm bersama kami pada musim panen koi berikutnya (Oktober / November 2016). Hadiah ini tidak dapat diuangkan tetapi dapat dipindahtangankan ke peserta KC atau customer Seiryuu lainnya dengan sepengetahuan kami. Hadiah belum termasuk biaya akomodasi lainnya selama di Jepang. 
**Bila Total Penjualan mencapai angka 75 Juta Rupiah, maka kami akan memberikan tambahan undian Lucky Draw: 1 Ekor Sansai Sanke berukuran kurang lebih 57cm dengan kualitas tinggi dari Konishi Koi Farm yang kami jual dengan harga normal di angka 35-40 Juta Rupiah: 
* 




*Perihal Pembayaran dan Pelunasan:*


Pemenang Lelang diharapkan bisa memberikan konfirmasi  kepada kami dalam waktu 24 Jam setelah lelang berakhir. Bila tidak, kami  berhak menawarkan ikan kepada Bidder ke 2 Tertinggi.Pemenang  Lelang diharapkan bisa melakukan pelunasan dalam waktu 3 x 24 Jam  Setelah Lelang Berakhir. Bila tidak, kami berhak menawarkan ikan kepada  Bidder ke 2 Tertinggi atau pihak lainnya. 


*Perihal Ongkir dan Pengiriman:*


Harga Akhir Lelang belum termasuk ongkos kirim dan biaya packing ikan.Ongkir Kurang Lebih Sekitar Rp 150,000 per Box untuk Pulau Jawa via ekspedisi Herona atau Baraya  Travel untuk Wilayah Jakarta.Untuk Luar Pulau Jawa: Ongkir biasanya di atas Rp 500.000 via Kargo Pesawat termasuk biaya dokumentasi karantina.Ikan biasanya harus diambil sendiri oleh pemenang lelang di pool travel atau kantor ekspedisi terdekat di kota tujuan masing2. 


*Donasi untuk Koi's:* 10% dari Total Hasil Penjualan di acara KC ini.

*Kami harapkan partisipasi dari teman2 di Forum KOI's!*

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Tambahan Video:

<strong><font size="4">



<strong><font size="4">


*

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Pertamak kohaku 1

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Kohaku 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by mikaelsebastian
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by 

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by
*

----------


## Mr.Raditya

Kohaku 8 ob om

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KOI's ID:

Seiryuu Koi Carp's Avatar Join Date
Sep 2012
Location
Bandung
Posts
731
Rep Power
0
Kohaku 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by mikaelsebastian
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by Mr. Raditya

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by

----------


## Mr.Raditya

Maaf om yang benar penutupan hari senin 30 Mei atau selasa 31 Mei?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Kohaku nomor 5 Rp 1.600.000

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Maaf om yang benar penutupan hari senin 30 Mei atau selasa 31 Mei?


*RALAT: WAKTU AKHIR LELANG ADALAH SELASA, 31 MEI 2016 PADA PUKUL 21:00 WIB WAKTU SERVER KOI'S

Kohaku 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by mikaelsebastian
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by Mr.Raditya

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.600.000 by Slamet Kurniawan
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by
*

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Kohaku 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by mikaelsebastian
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.600.000 by Slamet Kurniawan
Kohaku 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by Mr.Raditya

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by*

----------


## kong

Sanke 2 : 1.5

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Kohaku 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by mikaelsebastian
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.600.000 by Slamet Kurniawan
Kohaku 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by Mr.Raditya

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by kong
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by*

----------


## vienzha

Kohaku 6 1,5

----------


## interisti

sanke 4 OB

----------


## pieth

> sanke 4 OB


Mantap nih kokoh hendra hehe

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Kohaku 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by mikaelsebastian
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.600.000 by Slamet Kurniawan
Kohaku 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by vienzha
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by Mr.Raditya

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by kong
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by interisti
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by*

----------


## f4is4l

Kohaku 8 + 100
Sanke   2 + 100

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kohaku 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by mikaelsebastian
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.600.000 by Slamet Kurniawan
Kohaku 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by vienzha
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 1.600.000 by f4is4l

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 1.600.000 by f4is4l
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by interisti
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by

----------


## tjokferry

kohaku 6 1.6jt

----------


## 9KOI

Kohaku 8 @2jt om

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kohaku 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by mikaelsebastian
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.600.000 by Slamet Kurniawan
Kohaku 6 - Rp 1.600.000 by tjokferry
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 2.000.000 by 9KOI

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 1.600.000 by f4is4l
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by interisti
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by

----------


## vienzha

1.  1,6
6.   1,7

----------


## Aliang Ng

Sanke 2 - Rp 1.700.000.

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kohaku 1 - Rp 1.600.000 by vienzha
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.600.000 by Slamet Kurniawan
Kohaku 6 - Rp 1.700.000 by vienzha
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 2.000.000 by 9KOI

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 1.700.000 by Aliang Ng
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by interisti
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by

----------


## Soegianto

an.setiawan no 1 1.700.000

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kohaku 1 - Rp 1.700.000 by setiawan
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.600.000 by Slamet Kurniawan
Kohaku 6 - Rp 1.700.000 by vienzha
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 2.000.000 by 9KOI

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 1.700.000 by Aliang Ng
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by interisti
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by

----------


## f4is4l

Sanke 6 OB

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kohaku 1 - Rp 1.700.000 by setiawan
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.600.000 by Slamet Kurniawan
Kohaku 6 - Rp 1.700.000 by vienzha
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 2.000.000 by 9KOI

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 1.700.000 by Aliang Ng
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by interisti
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by f4is4l
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*lelang berakhir besok malam:

Selasa, 31 mei 2016 @ 21:00 wib (waktu server koi's)*

----------


## muliadi99

Sanke 8. OB

----------


## f4is4l

Kohaku 6 + 100

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kohaku 1 - Rp 1.700.000 by setiawan
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.600.000 by Slamet Kurniawan
Kohaku 6 - Rp 1.800.000 by f4is4l
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 2.000.000 by 9KOI

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 1.700.000 by Aliang Ng
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by interisti
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by f4is4l
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by muliadi99

----------


## jimmy 007

kohaku 1 : 1,8 jt !

----------


## hero

kohaku 8 : 2 koma 1 jt...

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kohaku 1 - Rp 1.800.000 by jimmy 007
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.600.000 by Slamet Kurniawan
Kohaku 6 - Rp 1.800.000 by f4is4l
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 2.100.000 by hero

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 1.700.000 by Aliang Ng
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by interisti
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by f4is4l
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by muliadi99

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Lelang berakhir nanti malam:

Selasa, 31 mei 2016 @ 21:00 wib (waktu server koi's)*

----------


## kong

Sanke 2 : 1,8jt

----------


## vienzha

Kohaku 6.  	1,9

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kohaku 1 - Rp 1.800.000 by jimmy 007
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.600.000 by Slamet Kurniawan
Kohaku 6 - Rp 1.900.000 by vienzha
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 2.100.000 by hero

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 1.800.000 by Kong
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by interisti
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by f4is4l
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by muliadi99

----------


## stradivari

kohaku 1 , 1.9 juta

----------


## Acp007

Kohaku 5 - 1700

----------


## f4is4l

Kohaku 6 + 100
Kohaku 8 + 100

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kohaku 1 - Rp 1.900.000 by stradivari
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.700.000 by Acp007
Kohaku 6 - Rp 2.000.000 by f4is4l
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 2.200.000 by f4is4l

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 1.800.000 by Kong
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by interisti
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by f4is4l
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by muliadi99

----------


## Aliang Ng

Sanke 2 - Rp 1.900.000.

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kohaku 1 - Rp 1.900.000 by stradivari
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.700.000 by Acp007
Kohaku 6 - Rp 2.000.000 by f4is4l
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 2.200.000 by f4is4l

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 1.900.000 by Aliang Ng
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by interisti
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by f4is4l
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by muliadi99

----------


## jimmy 007

kohaku 1: 2 jt

----------


## vienzha

Kohaku 1  2jt

----------


## stradivari

Kohaku 1 2,2jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kohaku 1 - Rp 2.200.000 by stradivari
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.700.000 by Acp007
Kohaku 6 - Rp 2.000.000 by f4is4l
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 2.200.000 by f4is4l

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 1.900.000 by Aliang Ng
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by interisti
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by f4is4l
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by muliadi99

----------


## jimmy 007

kohaku 1 dan 8 : 2,3 jt

----------


## vienzha

Kohaku 6 2,1

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kohaku 1 - Rp 2.300.000 by jimmy007
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.700.000 by Acp007
Kohaku 6 - Rp 2.100.000 by vienzha
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 2.300.000 by jimmy007

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 1.900.000 by Aliang Ng
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by interisti
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by f4is4l
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by muliadi99

----------


## stradivari

Kohaku 1,  2,4 jt

----------


## interisti

kohaku 6 2.3

----------


## f4is4l

Kohaku 6 +100
kohaku 8 +100

----------


## vienzha

Kohaku 6 2,5

----------


## kong

Sanke 2 : 2 jt

----------


## jimmy 007

kohaku 1: 2,5

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kohaku 1 - Rp 2.500.000 by jimmy007
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.700.000 by Acp007
Kohaku 6 - Rp 2.500.000 by vienzha
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 2.400.000 by f4is4l

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 2.000.000 by kong
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by interisti
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by f4is4l
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by muliadi99

----------


## Aliang Ng

Sanke 2 - Rp 2.100.000.

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kohaku 1 - Rp 2.500.000 by jimmy007
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.700.000 by Acp007
Kohaku 6 - Rp 2.500.000 by vienzha
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 2.400.000 by f4is4l

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 2.100.000 by Aliang Ng
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by interisti
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by f4is4l
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by muliadi99

----------


## stradivari

Kohaku 1 2,6jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kohaku 1 - Rp 2.600.000 bystradivari
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.700.000 by Acp007
Kohaku 6 - Rp 2.500.000 by vienzha
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 2.400.000 by f4is4l

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 2.100.000 by Aliang Ng
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by interisti
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by f4is4l
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by muliadi99

----------


## interisti

kohaku 6 2.7

----------


## jimmy 007

kohaku 1: 2,7

----------


## kong

Sanke 2 : 2,5  jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kohaku 1 - Rp 2.700.000 by jimmy007
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.700.000 by Acp007
Kohaku 6 - Rp 2.700.000 by interisti
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 2.400.000 by f4is4l

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 2.500.000 by kong
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by interisti
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by f4is4l
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by muliadi99

----------


## Aliang Ng

Sanke 2 - Rp 2.6jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kohaku 1 - Rp 2.700.000 by jimmy007
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.700.000 by Acp007
Kohaku 6 - Rp 2.700.000 by interisti
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 2.400.000 by f4is4l

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 2.600.000 by Aliang Ng
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by interisti
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by f4is4l
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by muliadi99

----------


## kong

Sanke 2 : 3 jt

----------


## vienzha

Kohaku 6 2,8

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kohaku 1 - Rp 2.700.000 by jimmy007
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.700.000 by Acp007
Kohaku 6 - Rp 2.800.000 by vienzha
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 2.400.000 by f4is4l

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 3.000.000 by kong
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by interisti
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by f4is4l
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by muliadi99

----------


## Aliang Ng

Sanke 2 - Rp 3.1 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kohaku 1 - Rp 2.700.000 by jimmy007
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.700.000 by Acp007
Kohaku 6 - Rp 2.800.000 by vienzha
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 2.400.000 by f4is4l

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 3.100.000 by Aliang Ng
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by interisti
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by f4is4l
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by muliadi99

----------


## jimmy 007

finish....

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Hasil Rekap Akhir :*

Kohaku 1 - Rp 2.700.000 by jimmy007
Kohaku 2 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 5 - Rp 1.700.000 by Acp007
Kohaku 6 - Rp 2.800.000 by vienzha
Kohaku 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Kohaku 8 - Rp 2.400.000 by f4is4l

Sanke 1 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 2 - Rp 3.100.000 by Aliang Ng
Sanke 3 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 4 - Rp 1.500.000 by interisti
Sanke 5 - Rp 1.500.000 by 
Sanke 6 - Rp 1.500.000 by f4is4l
Sanke 7 - Rp 1.500.000 by
Sanke 8 - Rp 1.500.000 by muliadi99

----------


## Aliang Ng

Admin bisa mintak no kontak, WA, BBM konfirmasi Pembayaran

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Terima Kasih atas partisipasinya dan selamat kepada semua pemenang, untuk info pembayaran dan pengiriman bisa hub:

Phone : 022- 2015712
SMS / WhatsApp : 087877878888
Pin BB          : 58887449

Pembayan + ongkir bisa langsung ditransfer via BCA
Pengiriman untuk Jakarta dan Pulau jawa via Travel / Herona: Flat 2000.000/Box, Dengan pesawat udara 650,000 - 950,000/box
*Untuk Wilayah Jakarta, kami akan memakai jasa travel dari Bandung, dan *ikan diharapakan untuk bisa diambil di pool terdekat, bukan diantar sampai Alamat Rumah*. 
*(Jika pengiriman via pesawat udara mohon konfirmasi terlebih dahulu 1minggu sebelum pengiriman)

BCA
A/C : 233 0553 777
A/N : Agustinus Kurniawan*

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> *Terima Kasih atas partisipasinya dan selamat kepada semua pemenang, untuk info pembayaran dan pengiriman bisa hub:
> 
> Phone : 022- 2015712
> SMS / WhatsApp : 087877878888
> Pin BB          : 58887449
> 
> Pembayan + ongkir bisa langsung ditransfer via BCA
> Pengiriman untuk Jakarta dan Pulau jawa via Travel / Herona: Flat 2000.000/Box, Dengan pesawat udara 650,000 - 950,000/box
> *Untuk Wilayah Jakarta, kami akan memakai jasa travel dari Bandung, dan *ikan diharapakan untuk bisa diambil di pool terdekat, bukan diantar sampai Alamat Rumah*. 
> ...


Mahal juga ya kirim ke jakarta ... Ongkir sampai 2jt  :Caked:

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Terima Kasih atas partisipasinya dan selamat kepada semua pemenang, untuk info pembayaran dan pengiriman bisa hub:

Phone : 022- 2015712
SMS / WhatsApp : 087877878888
Pin BB          : 58887449

Pembayan + ongkir bisa langsung ditransfer via BCA
Pengiriman untuk Jakarta dan Pulau jawa via Travel / Herona: Flat 150,000/Box, Dengan pesawat udara 650,000 - 950,000/box
*Untuk Wilayah Jakarta, kami akan memakai jasa travel dari Bandung, dan *ikan diharapakan untuk bisa diambil di pool terdekat, bukan diantar sampai Alamat Rumah*. 
*(Jika pengiriman via pesawat udara mohon konfirmasi terlebih dahulu 1minggu sebelum pengiriman)

BCA
A/C : 233 0553 777
A/N : Agustinus Kurniawan*

----------


## hero

Kapan ya penjurian KC ini....?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

KC ini berakhir di bulan Mei 2017. Moh9n bantuan peserta untuk update foto dam videonya.

Terima kasih

----------


## hero

Bagaimana dgn hasil akhir penjuriannya KC ini ya....

----------


## pieth

> Bagaimana dgn hasil akhir penjuriannya KC ini ya....


Tidak ada yg update om

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Mohon Maaf sebelumnya karena ada keterlambatan dalam penjurian KC ini. 

Selama ini, hanya baru 1 peserta yang telah memberi update Foto dan Video salah 1 Kohaku di KC ini. Kami akan mencoba menghubungi para peserta 1 per 1 dan batas terakhir untuk mengirimkan foto dan video adalah hari Minggu, 20 Agustus 2017.

----------


## hero

Pengumumannya mana ya KC ini....???

----------


## Asep Aminnurdin Mansur

Adain lagi KC dong....

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Selamat kepada Om Jimmy007 sebagai pemenang tunggal pada KC ini karena merupakan 1-1 nya peserta yang memberikan update foto dan video dari ikan peserta KC. 
*
Juara 1 - Konishi Kohaku 50cm
No. Ikan: Kohaku-01 
Pemilik: Jimmy007**
*



Untuk hadiah, pemenang bisa langsung menghubungi kami untuk opsi tunai atau voucher belanja sejumlah yang kami nyatakan pada halaman pertama di thread ini.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Selamat kepada Om Jimmy007 sebagai pemenang tunggal pada KC ini karena merupakan 1-1 nya peserta yang memberikan update foto dan video dari ikan peserta KC. 
> *
> Juara 1 - Konishi Kohaku 50cm
> No. Ikan: Kohaku-01 
> Pemilik: Jimmy007**
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Untuk hadiah, pemenang bisa langsung menghubungi kami untuk opsi tunai atau voucher belanja sejumlah yang kami nyatakan pada halaman pertama di thread ini.


bgs om kohakunyaaaa

----------

